# contacted breeder about this cutie***update on pge4***



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh man i think this guy is great!!!!!!! even though chiwi is having some problems with her knees, the vet says they aren't as bad as when he first looked at them. it's weird, they haven't made the click noise in weeks since she has been on her glucosamine. so i don't think it's the luxating patella's. even the vet is stumped as to why they ahd a rough start and now they are like 2 different knees... anyways, since talking with the breeder for months and getting to know her and her dogs i would get another puppy from her. i believe that this was a first for her and it's not even a concern anymore. and i couldn't get skylar cause she couldn't do a payment plan, heck i understood that too, she told me why she couldn't do it and i've been in her shoes before so i can see why.. i seen this little cutie and i just e-mailed her about him. i think he is a doll! he's white with a blue spot. wouldn't he make a perfect brother for chiwi  i got an estimate for chiwi's spay and honestly i am not having my hopes up on this boy cause her spay is really high (with her dental and microchip placement as well.) so if i can get him great if not great too lol.... but he is a cutie!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

how adorable! i love the petey look lol


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

He is soooo cute!! I think he and Chiwi would compliment each other perfectly. I hope you can work things out where Chiwi's health is taken care of and she get a new brother or sister ... I can't even imagine how much fun (or not, depending) it would be to have another chi in the house with spoiled-rotten Cooper. OmaKitty won't let me even try to imagine it.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He's really cute!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh mY GOSH!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! He is soooooooooo friggin cute...oh my goodness, I love, absolutely LOVE his little eye spot!!!!! How cool is that?!? He is just adorable.... :love4: 

Hey have you seen the hello kitty clothes for little pups? It's a good thing I don't have a girl...I LOVE hello kitty stuff...it's a little pricey, but I saw the cutest dress and I thought of MS Diva Chiwi :queen:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He is a livng doll baby. I love him too.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Tinker, how are the boys doing?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh what a cutie patootie!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh he is definitely a lil cutie


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

He is too cute


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, it's not like he's cute or anything.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

He is simply precious!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: He is sooo cute! I hope it works out that you can get him. He's going to have a long coat, right? Adorable!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nikki&paris said:


> :shock: He is sooo cute! I hope it works out that you can get him. He's going to have a long coat, right? Adorable!!


i don't know he looks like he'll be long coat from the pic but i don't know. i'll prolly hear from her later today about him. like i said if he's available great if not thats fine too lol. this one i'm not having any hopes up cause i'd be really having to stretch dollars next month with chiwi's spay and then getting him too, but he's real cute and chiwi does need a brother she is so lonely when i'm at work. it's the saddest thing. she sits in the corner at the top of the stairs with her nose against the gate waiting for me to come home. i'd say she sits like that 75 percent of the time. the rest of the time she naps, eats, goes potty and my mom hangs out with her.


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Aww bles little chiwi, being all depressed waiting for you to come home - i hope you manage to get the little boy financially and that the lady gives you a call back!

His little Black spot on the eye is too cute for words! He is a lovely little guy! And i think he looks like a long hair


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I hope you can get him, he is a gem...

I want to get Gizmo a little sister...especailly now that I am going back to work, but seeing how I am anti-wee wee pads I really don't see how I can possibly potty train her, so I might have to wait until next June when classes are out so I can be with the puppy for at least 2 months and train her to go outside....

Dilemmas.... :wink:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He is soooooooo cute xx :wave:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He's absolutely gorgeous, so adorable.  Poor Chiwi, I guess it does help that your mother is around tho' there's nothing like her own Mommy's love & cuddles. I know Brooke loves having a chi companion, but when we have them both together on our lap, she nips and licks and squirms because she wants all the attention. :roll: I hope everything works out in your favour.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh Mandi, I hope you can work this out with the breeder adn the spay adn getting the pup.. he is so cute... I would say that chiwi would love a brother...


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love that little patch over his one eye. He is a doll!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

WOOOOHOOOOOOO He is a handsome lil man!! I cannot wait to see what she says!!! I am so glad My girl is doing better with her knees!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

LovelyChiPupz said:


> Aww bles little chiwi, being all depressed waiting for you to come home - i hope you manage to get the little boy financially and that the lady gives you a call back!
> 
> His little Black spot on the eye is too cute for words! He is a lovely little guy! And i think he looks like a long hair


i know it breaks my heart to know that chiwi waits in the corner for me. it makes me so sad to think of her like that. 

no word yet, but she is very busy and i'm not pushing this one hehe. i think he's adorable and i love his colors (his spot is blue, so cute!)


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Mandi , he is so perfect


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

poor chiwi. i hope you get him. i love his little spot.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

AWWWW Mandy, he's precious!!! That face is just adorable!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

IF i do get him... what names might you all suggest... (i have 2 in my head but i won't tell lol not until i actually know for sure i have my boy)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Let us know as soon as you hear anything back o.k.? :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Mandy he's ADORABLE!!!!! :love7:


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope you get him i would love to see pics of him as he grows. :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought of a great name (in my opinion :wink: ) for a dog last night and I think it goes good with Chiwi...here it is...

Crocodile DunDee....DunDee for short. 

Countess Chiwi and Crocodile DunDee

Chiwi and DunDee. 

hehehe they sound so good together. lol :lol:  

btw, my bf and I are getting a female German Shorthair Pointer sometime around November probably - I thought that might interest you :wink:  If you have any advice about them, I would love to hear it!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh I really hope you get him, he is gorgeous!!! I thought of a great name (in my opinion :wink: ) for a dog last night and I think it goes good with Chiwi...here it is...

Crocodile DunDee....DunDee for short. 

Countess Chiwi and Crocodile DunDee

Chiwi and DunDee. 

hehehe they sound so good together. lol :lol:  

btw, my bf and I are getting a female German Shorthair Pointer sometime around November probably - I thought that might interest you :wink:  If you have any advice about them, I would love to hear it!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

What a handsome little boy  . He is sooooo cute. I hope you are able to get him, because their is nothing better then owning a chi except owing more then one. Keep us updated. He really is a looker :blackeye:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i like that name meg !! 

Mandy i really hope luck is at your side this time ...he's the most adorable chi i've seen in a while :shock: 

that heartbreaking bit never goes away ...i have three chi's and i still have the feeling they are waiting for me to come home ...as if time stops for them when i'm gone :? 
it's probably a lot better for chiwi to have a playmate ...but they still rather want to be with you ( partially that's what i love in a chi...so loving )

keeping my fingers crossed


xxxx nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

well he was sold. the person had changed their mind and then unchanged their mind lol so he was available for a day or so. it's ok, she has a few more litters in august which actually works out so much better. how silly of me. i was going to get him then in my eyes it would ahve made chiwi's recovery for her spay a little rougher cause you know puppies and playing! so it's best that i wait and see any puppies in august that catch my eye. and by the time they will be ready to come home chiwi will be fully recooperated. i just hope it won't be too late to introduce her to a playmate since she'll be 8 months old when the pups are born which will put her at about a year old when they are ready to come home.... would it be too late?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Oh I really hope you get him, he is gorgeous!!! I thought of a great name (in my opinion :wink: ) for a dog last night and I think it goes good with Chiwi...here it is...
> 
> Crocodile DunDee....DunDee for short.
> 
> ...




very cute name! but his first part of his name (whichever lil boy i get) will be count _________. my experience with a pointer is make sure she has work to do. they have to have a purpose in life especially if she comes from hunting stock. and the best advice and this is a threat YOU BETTER POST PICS OF HER!!!!!!!!  mani miss my tasha bird. i was looking at pics of her last night. such a great great breed.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry you didn't get that puppy but you have the next litter to look forward too....the Countess will not be too old for a new playmate....our Nabi was 8 1/2 y/old when we got Bella and she was just fine with her.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm sorry i didn't happen ...mandy  

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I'm sorry it didn't work out either but this one wasn't meant to be either!

I agree that it isn't too late. Mr. Peepers was 9 months old when we got Buster and they loved eachother from the beginning. Buster was 8 months old but I figure it'd be harder getting two 'older' dogs to get along rather than a puppy. :wink:


----------

